# Appletree Bay Evening 19/1



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

High tide around 9:30 or 10PM. Opportunities for bream, whiting, flathead, jew and squid.

Aiming to get to ramp around 6:45 for a 7pm launch


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dave,
I'd join you but am going away on Thrusday for the weekend.

Been fishing a lot down there the last few weeks and had a go this evening in the creek that goes up past the playground.

You going up past the marina or out towards the hawkesbury?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Eric, going upstream. Mainly want to try some night surface fishing to coincide with the high tide


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for organising the trip to MH. Had a great time. 
No sure I will make Appletree bay.

Just a follow up on the aerator I mentioned. Here is the link to the site, there are distributors in Sydney.

http://www.keepalive.net.

It is a great site and their floating aerator can be very handy.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Was hoping to make this one, but won't be able to.

Also my lighting set-up, or lack of would have been an issue anyway. Must work on that this weekend.

Good luck.

PS Would you be keen for an evening fish on the LCR salt next week sometime?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys, pulling out - the wind is not going to be pleasant. Its already pretty gusty.

Clarkos - yes, will see what I can do. Seabreeze is showing better conditions during the week. This weekend looks like a write-off


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea, the winds frustrating. I'm hopefully hooking up with some mates off the rocks at Malabar some time over the weekend.

At this stage I'm thinking either Tues or Thurs, leaning towards Thurs.


----------

